# created relationship but can't pivot on the two tables



## emesgee (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello,

I've created a relationship between Table A and Table B. It's a one-to-many relationship. 

When I create a pivot table from fields of both tables, the values are incorrect and the pivot table setup tells me "Relationships between tables may be needed." (When I go to "Manage Relationships", the relationship is there.) The relationship is clearly not recognized. The relationship is between the column "Ad ID", so values definitely match.

I'd attach but I don't see how. Can anyone figure out a solution of the top of their heads?

Thanks!
Michael


----------



## Mavericks334 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi,

Try the below link.

“Relationship may be needed?” But I already have a relationship! What’s going on? « PowerPivotPro

It will give you a better understanding what to do in such scenarios.

Regards,
Renato.


----------

